# Los Balcones



## Ewart (Dec 11, 2010)

I should be grateful to hear from anyone who lives in, or knows of, Los Balcones (Torrevieja) and to know their views on it My intention is to purchase a small pied-a-terre on the Costa Blanca and LB appears to offer a great deal both as regards bargain properties and an attractive environment in which to live. There is no substitute, though, for direct experience, so any observations will be most welcome. I am seeking somewhere relatively quiet but close to amenities and with easy transport links to Torrevieja as I shall be interested in activities such as the U3A, music societies, etc.in the town.

Best wishes.


----------

